# Waterloo Aviation Expo



## WingsofFury (1 Sep 2009)

A few notes...

Perhaps the best run logistical air show I've ever been to. Perfect parking on the turf, shuttle bus service expedient both at the beginning and end of show, signage directing spectators to the parking area also perfect.

Performers - Dale "Snort" Snodgrass (4000+ hrs in a Tomcat) showed why he is the best low level pilot in the world especially when in the seat of a Mustang, the Memphis Belle sure is a sweet thing to see, you can never get enough of a Corsair cutting through the sky, Julie Clark is always going to bring the crowd to cheers and tears, Mike Wiskus is just plane amazing, the CH-146 Griffon really is amazing in the hands of an ex Snowbird, and finally with Viper North getting cleared for low level aerobatics, the sweet sounds of a MIG 15 and L29 are sure to be heard by many in an great display.


Waterloo Aviation Expo


----------



## Zoomie (1 Sep 2009)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> <snip> the CH-146 Griffon really is amazing in the hands of an ex Snowbird <snip>



While we appreciated your enthusiasm - this sort of statement can be read a little wrong.  Are you saying that a non-ex Snowturkey would be less of a spectacular pilot flying the Griffin?

431 Squadron is the showcase of the Air Force - the pilots there demonstrate to the public the skills of all CF aircrew.


----------



## WingsofFury (1 Sep 2009)

Zoomie,

Appreciate the feedback.  

My intention was to simply say that it was a former Snowbird Coordinator who flew the Griffon, not that he's better/worse than anyone else who flies the Griff.  Anyone who pilots them is amazing and has my utmost amount of respect.

Sorry for the lack of intelligent posting on my behalf.

Attila


----------

